# الى مهندسين الفلزات والمواد



## ali_alashery (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أرجو إجابة على هذه الاسئلة من باب الافادة و جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا 

كنت عايز اعرف ايه هي مهام مهندس الفلزات ؟؟؟؟ وطبيعة عمله ؟؟؟

ما حجم مجال الفلزات في مصر حاليا ... والمتوقع في المستقبل ؟؟؟؟وحجم فرص العمل ؟؟؟

وأخيرا سؤال محيرني جدا ............. بما ان حياتنا لاتخلو من المعادن والمواد وأغلب المواضيع في المنتدى عن المعادن والفلزات وعلميا اعتقد انه مجال صخم جدا والتطور فيه كبير . لماذا تخصص الفلزات ليس بحجم التخصصات الاخرى ؟؟؟

أرجو الاهتمام ...........

شكرا


----------



## ali_alashery (2 مارس 2010)

ايه يجماعة ........

حتى الاسئلة دي مش لاقي ليها اجابة مش هتكلف حد حتى خمس دقائق


----------



## mraheem2004 (2 مارس 2010)

*الاخ على العشري أهلا بيك ويسعدني التعرف عليك

انا مهندس فلزات خريج 2009

وانا بعتز بالقسم ده وبحبه جدا

أحب أقولك ان هندسة الفلزات والمواد بتدرس أهم العلوم وأفضلها

وهو قسم انا بعتبره من اهم الاقسام بعد ميكانيكا وكهربا

مهام مهندس الفلزات مالهاش حدود وهو ممكن يشتغل في كل حاجة زي

هندسة اللحام وطرق وتقنياتها
التفتيش على المنتجات بالطرق الاتلافية واللا اتلافيه
السباكة وتقنياتها
خواص المواد في الظررف المختلفة وقدرتها على تحمل الاحمال الواقعة ةعليها في الظروف المختلفة
تصميم السبائك والحصول على خصائص جديدة للمعدن باضافة بعض العناصر السبائكية بنسب مدروسة
انتاج المعادن من خاماتها من الالف الي الياء
عمليات تشكيل المعادن بأشكالها المختلفة من خراطة وحدادة ودرفلة وبثق وغيرها
المعالجات الحرارية للمعادن بجميع اشكالها من اجل تحسين خواصها ورفع صلابتها او لدونتها
المواد السيراميكية والاسمنت وغيرها
تاكل المعادن طرق حمايتها من الصدأ والتلف وغيرها
انتاج الفيرو سبائك وهي الشكل الذي يضاف بها العناصر السبائكية الى مصهور المعدن اثناء الانتاج
وحدات ضمان الجودة من ابرز مهام مهندس الفلزات

والكثير والكثير

من الاخر مهندس الفلزات ممكن يشتغل في اي شركة واي مكان لان تخصصه الفلزات والمواد واي حاجة في الدنيا عبارة عن مادة.. والمادة دي لو متصممتش كويس مش هاتعيش وهايحصل تعب للمعدن او كسر او انصهار او تاكل او تشقق وكل الحاجات دي معناها نوقف الشغل ونفك الجزء التالف ونحط جزء تاني جديد مما يعني تكاليف وقف العمل وتعطيل الانتاج + تكاليف تصنيع او شراء وتركيب الجزء الجديد... مهندس الفلزات بيختار المعدن اللي ممكن يعيش اطول فترة وبيحدد امتى هايتلف وامتى لازم يتغير عشان الكل ياخد احتياطاته.

وطبعا مجال الفلزات لا غنى عنه وفرص العمل كتير وفي اي مكان وهو مجال عريق في مصر ومش مشهور وده لان عدد مهندسية قليل ومحصورين في 3 كليات هندسة بس... لكن انا زمايلي شغالين في كل مكان - البترول - الطيران - شركات النحاس والالمونيوم - شركات حديد التسليح - شركات التفتيش الهندسي - شركات السيراميك والاسمنت والدهانات - حتى شركات الدخان والمعسل فيها مهندسين فلزات.

ارجو اني اكون رديت على جميع تساؤلاتك

ولو عايز حاجة تاني انا ايميلي موجود


شكرررررررررررررررا
*


----------



## ali_alashery (2 مارس 2010)

انا فعلا مش عارف اشكرك ازاي على المعلومات المهمة دي بالنسبة لية 
وانا اللي يسعدني التعرف بيك 

واخيرا ................ جزاك الله خيرا
وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك في حياتك وعملك


----------



## وسيم حمودة (3 مارس 2010)

مرحبا :-
أنا كمان بدرس في جامعة القدس في فلسطين وهي أول جامعة بتدرس مثل هاد التخصص وهو هندسة المواد وان شاء الله راح أستفيد منكم وكمان تستفيدو من المعلومات الموجودة عندي في مجال تخصصي مع الدراسة في الدراسة مع العلم أني أني طالب في الدراسة الجامعية


----------



## ali_alashery (3 مارس 2010)

وسيم حمودة قال:


> مرحبا :-
> أنا كمان بدرس في جامعة القدس في فلسطين وهي أول جامعة بتدرس مثل هاد التخصص وهو هندسة المواد وان شاء الله راح أستفيد منكم وكمان تستفيدو من المعلومات الموجودة عندي في مجال تخصصي مع الدراسة في الدراسة مع العلم أني أني طالب في الدراسة الجامعية



انا كمان طالب ومرحب بيك 

ودعوة عامة أهل هذا التخصص بإعطاء النصائح والمعلومات مثل الاخ القدير mraheem2004


----------



## israa morsi (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*بعد اذنكو عايزه اعرف فيه مجال لشغل البنات في المجال دا ؟؟؟*


----------

